# My first pea also



## Brian (Nov 5, 2010)

*My first pea also Questions*

I have a couple of questions maybe someone can answer for me. I am making my first Pea, I used a yeast starter and the starting SG was 1.064. First during fermentation should I have an airlock on the bucket or should I just leave the top skewed open so it gets O2 to aid in the fermentation along with wisking it. Second I know Lon says it might put off the smell of rotten eggs. Mine does is this normal or is there something I should be doing that I am not.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 6, 2010)

If the smell is prominant, that's a problem. It means your yeast are stressed. I would use a wire whisk to beat some air into the mixture. Also make sure you have added the nutrient and energizer called for in the recipe. Try to keep the ferment temp below 80 degrees. When in the primary, I just put a towel over the top to keep critters out.


----------



## Brian (Nov 6, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Lon! Now that the fermentation is really ripping the smell is gone and it smells pretty good! I am a little concerned about the towel since I have cats and the are really curious so I put it under an airlock and will just open it and whip air into it if I see the fermentation slow.. how long should I expect it to take to ferment to dry? I am using Red Star Montrachet yeast any ideas?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 6, 2010)

I kept a lid on mine and just snapped it down in two places and not all the way around so air could get in. Your starting sg seem pretty low. Are you adding more sugar?


----------



## Brian (Nov 6, 2010)

Should I add more sugar?? In the recipe Lon says he likes to start at 1.07 I thought I was good getting it that close? I added 7 lbs into my inverted. I am open to suggestions since I have no idea what I am doing... LOL


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 7, 2010)

I think you'll be fine. More sugar will add to the alcohol content, but you're current level should produce an tasty drink in my opinion.

Fermentation times will vary. I've had batches finish in about a week, others have chugged along more slowly. 

Montrachet should do you well, but DO give it a little extra air as it is know to produce SO2 under certain conditions (rotten egg smell). In Skeeter Pee, SO2 will smell more like a cheap home hair perm solution.


----------



## Brian (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Lon & Dan! I appreciate the input. I am watching this with awe. I put in the yeast nutrient and the third bottle of lemon juice and man the activity it was like a volcano.. Very cool. I stirred it real well to introduce more air and it was off and running again. I am looking forward to tasting this. I think I will try backsweetning it with some other flavors also. Any suggestions??? I have mutiple gallon jugs so I can try many different flavors. Thanks again!


----------

